# North & south bridge IC in Mother-board



## Geld Konig (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,
There are 2 specials IC in all mother-board. They are squared ones and have a golden deposit in one corner( visible). The north bridge is 3,5cm 2( the bigger one) and the other, is 2,8 cm 2 ( the smaller one). They are made of fiber and have a ceramic lid attached on the fiber. It is common have one of this IC in the video cards ( nvidia gforce ). Normally they are covered by a Al lid (function to leave the heat).
Question: Aneone have the a percentage of gold from these IC?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 20, 2010)

Look thru this.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=Flat+packs&terms=all&author=&sv=0&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search

You can find them in these items:

Mother boards
Video cards and sub cards
Cable TV box boards
And lots of other applications


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 20, 2010)

I do not have a percentage because of the starting weight, but I did 50 pieces of the smaller gold corner type and got .2 grams.

Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 20, 2010)

if you consider the weight of the ceramics only (plus , scraping down the visible gold from the fiber piece with box opener) they go about 1%-1.2% gold by weight.

this is good stuff.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Samuel-a. 1% with ceramic lid. Ok.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone knows the best chemical process? And the best physical process to do it? Burn, Cut in many small pieces with a hammer? There are a ceramic and a organic part, both then with gold plated.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 24, 2010)

Geld Konig , you misunderstood me , the main gold content is inside the cramics, the plated patrs on the fiber part are just an extra.

i take the ceramics and fiber apart, scrape off the plated parts on the fiber (corner and center) and add them to the cramics, this is what i process.
the fiber piece is worthless when i done with it. i dump it to the low grade e-waste pile.

the ceramics and scrapings are reduced to fine powder.
then trated directly with dilute AR on hot plate for 30 min.
i do AR twice for each batch.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again , samuel. But I have some of this IC that the principal part ( the gold plated ) is made of fiber. Others manufatured by VIA, SIS, etc are all ceramic ( principal part & lid ). GFXPRO & other have a part manufatured with a fiber and ceramic over it. I"ll try to triturate ( or mill) and use AR, each type separately.


----------



## Geld Konig (Jul 7, 2010)

Here other post about this special Ic in the mother-board.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7470


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 7, 2010)

Geld Konig said:


> I"ll try to triturate ( or mill) and use AR, each type separately.




that's the way to go.
no one can tell you better then your own eyes.

just remember that dirty solutions (gold + copper) takes longer to precipitate. at least 24h for a complete precipitation.


----------

